
Junior to Senior: A Career Advice Newsletter for Programmers - dglass
https://www.junior-to-senior.com/
======
kadoban
Sounds kind of interesting, but there does not seem to be any visible archive,
even one limited to a sample, and not clear if it's linked to any other
project or company. Therefore, I'm reluctant to input my email address.

